# How to make a Skel holding a Kettle of Fire Float



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh that's really cool. They look amazing next to your columns.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Terra. This was one of those really simple projects that was inspired by some of the more complicated props I've seen here on HF. I'm sure it didn't take 2 hours to actually execute but was more effective than other props I spend days on. I wish I had been able to find my tripod so I could have taken some night pics of it. The light of the "flames" bounced off the evil brows really nicely.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great project!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

This was so quick, it's kinda cheating to call it a project. The brows took the longest, but I don't think that took 20 minutes.


----------

